# Expecting too much?



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I've seen a few topics about lead walking but I thought I'd post anyway, hope that's alright - it's only our 3rd day lead walking really, and I've not done a great deal of practice in our garden, mostly just out in the neighbourhood which is all still very new to her.

It's just that I'm not sure I'm going about things the right way - it seems so hard to get her to understand what I want of her. She pulls so hard I feel like it's hurting her, and I've tried using treats but she just jumps for them or eats them then immediately pulls ahead again. I've tried not giving them to her straight away, just using them to coax her forward in the right position (beside/slightly behind me) but she tends to figure out she's not going to get the treat straight away, so she loses interest and pulls towards something else again.
I've also tried just stopping when she pulls, but in that case she'll pull a bit more then stop - then the instant I move again she'll be charging forwards.
Any ideas to try and help her understand would be so appreciated, I'm already getting frustrated because I don't want to be putting strain on her little neck!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

It's only been 3 walks. Give it time. I know what you mean about the neck though. I switched to a harness when I noticed how much my little one was pulling when she was a wee pup.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

As you can imagine, it is definitely going to take a lot more time. What worked for me was A) we also use a harness cause like yours, when my guy tugs its like he's in the Iditarod and i feared neck and throat injuries. B) with the treat, show it to your pup then hold it in your hand and make a fist; let her nuzzle in to get the first treat so she knows its there. Then hold another treat in your fist and hold that by your side as you begin walking at your pace. Every few steps give your heel command. Your pup will hopefully work for the treat and learn heel as your walking. After every minute or 2 let the pup nuzzle out the treat. This method worked well for my pup. It took a few weeks of persistence


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It's so hard when they are little! They are excited about the world because everything is new and wonderful. ;D Just wait 'til she discovers squirrels! 

You have to stick with it and practice, practice, practice. My favorite method to train Riley to heel was to change directions all the time. I'm sure I looked like a crazy person walking all over the place and not in a straight line, but it worked. You start out walking straight then as soon as they pull, turn around and walk in another direction. She will of course follow you and then charge ahead again. As soon as she pulls that way, turn around again. It drove Riley nuts, but she quickly learned to pay attention to me because I was the one leading the walk, not her!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

threefsh, that is a good idea. I forgot our trainer taught us that method at class. The command was "Luna, let's go" and you keep changing directions and your dog has to follow you and when they do you say "good let's go" and treat them.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

It takes a long time to teach "heel!" This was our most challenging command with Miles. We did something similar to changing directions, if he started pulling we would turn around and walk the other way to where he started pulling, have him sit and we would say "watch me" and he looks up at us for focus, then we would resume back the direction he was pulling. It took months to perfect and we still use an easy walk harness in new environments.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

This makes very interesting reading for me, especially now. Sadie had her second set of vaccines today, so in a week we're good to go! Can't wait to take her out , but know it will be challenge. We've been getting her used to her collar and lead, so that's a start.

Trying to convince my 13 year old daughter that taking our puppy out for a walk for the first time, is not going to be easy. Not sure she believes me though :


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This is not my favorite thing to teach them - I still struggle with Cash and he's a little over a year old and now I have Penny who is 7 months old and basically when I got her a month ago could sit and that's it. Now my walks looks crazy, I still have Cash tugging on one side and then I have Penny zig zagging in front of me - it's a joy to walk them. 

When Cash was a baby he loved to go out for walks and then when he'd had enough he would just lay down and not budge. There were times that I literally had to pick him up and carry him home!

It's all about practice, practice, practice and I keep telling myself that someday it will be better, right??


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Haha right thanks guys, good to know I'm not the only one with this issue!!
Threefsh I'm definitely going to try your turning around method, my auntie actually uses this with her Weim and GSP and she recommended it too - not sure her pair are perfect on lead yet but I think they've improved, or at least, now they understand what's wanted of them.

I'll keep using treats in my fist too, though I think probably practising a lot around the garden will help us - she just won't stay focused when we're out in the neighbourhood. At the same time of course I want to get her out as much as possible, so I can't restrict our walks to the garden!
It's very frustrating, mostly because I know she's hurting herself - but I'll try to stick at it and stay patient. I'll try a harness if I see no improvement at all - my breeder actually said a harness shouldn't be necessary to teach them as it just prevents the problem... but I think we'll see what happens! At least with the turning around method, it'll feel more satisfying because I'll feel like I'm actively doing something about it rather than just pulling her back, which I don't like doing.


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

i could never do heel with roxy but she reacted to wait and this way so find words that you are used to saying and stick with them 

i had an older dog and had to use the same commands stick with it hun wait til saturday morning and when you meet crazy roxy things will seem so angelic haaaa


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Lol I can't imagine Liesel ever seeming angelic, but I look forward to it nonetheless!!
Today she met a collie while she was off lead who was a bit too rambunctious and she yelped a bit and hid between my legs... she soon recovered, fortunately. I figured it'd be good practice for her meeting Roxy!


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

roxys first introduction was a boxer and a ridgeback x dalmation (ruby and oreo) she soon bucked up and quit the squealing its an age thing until they grow...roxy is still so puppyish but looks fully grown so people look at her like shes demented when she starts playing!!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Our trainer taught us to walk backwards when they pull, your pup will turn and walk with you then when back by your side you walk forwards again. When walking back you don't say a word. Once they have taken 5 steps by your side you say good boy/girl. After a few walks when they get the hang of it you say the word heel as well. I did this from day one with Baxter and he is really good on the lead. The only times he pulls is when we meet people or other dogs and then it does hurt his throat so I now use a halti harness. It's great and although he walks forward he doesn't pull but I know that if he was on a lead and collar he would. He still only does this when greeting people but is now learning to wait and be nice ;-)


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Late to post but - the yard work is HUGE for working dogs. This period should last weeks and involve commands. Once the commands are set and known, then move to the big outside world little by little and not a huge 45 minute walk. Short and sweet...

Regardless of the method you choose, do the yard / garden work for a long time first - it pays off a ton later on. Kona didn't see our front side walk for almost 2 months. That was working wither her for 45 minutes a time in the back yard every single day. The first outside walks after were much easier and I could immediately tell when I lost her and had to bring her back home. 

Finally, while others might disagree all the work dogs we've had are trained to be off-leash for longer periods than the urban on-leash walks. I'm not saying your dog shouldnt be able to go 50 minutes on leash, but think of the breed. Mix it up by practicing both...

Kona is only leashed for about 5 minutes a week in a city environment. We used a check cord, e-collar, and constant training. She is an excellent off leash companion and heals like champ (wasnt like that always), but now she can cross streets, parking lots, etc 

The here, come, or hup command is the most vital everything else is built upon that.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

How old is your pup?

Try working inside without distractions and then proff them with more and more distractions outside.

Don't forget 10 minutes of straight heeling is boring for any dog, nevermind a puppy! Do a few steps of heeling, then release with "Free" or "Go sniff" whatever, and let your pup explore and stop to sniff and then ask her to heel again and then break-time again. 

Puppies have very short attention spans, so work inside heeling for 5 minutes and outside for 5 minutes. Increase it to 10 minutes, throw in some tricks and play tug, and then back to heeling again. Make it FUN!

Try the "Choose to heel method" First in a safe area (like inside the house) just start walking around at a decent-normal pace and when your pup is at heel, reward. Keep moving forward, if you have to do about-turns, left or right turns all the better (like avoiding furniture or going to another room). Pup will have to keep up with you and again, the minute she is at heel, reward. Break and play. Then resume again. This is a great indoor 5 minute training session.

There is no need for a checkcord or e-collar. If she is being a monkey and still pulling, when she gets to the end of the leash, turn sharply in the other direction and walk on, the sudden jerking motion will get her attention and she will learn over time to pay attention to where you are. 
If she is constantly being rewarded for being at heel, looking up at you, and "Heel" is a good place to be for her, then she will want to be there. But don't forget to break and let her be a dog.

Don't expect her to climb a mountain the first day, training takes time.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice again.
Maplevizsla - Liesel is just 11 weeks, so I know I'm probably wanting too much of her at a very early age.. it's just so frustrating when she's pulling so badly! I'll take the advice of a few people on here and stick to mostly garden work before I take her out properly - or at least practise loads in the garden and keep the 'big wide world' sessions short. I don't want to confine her to the garden only, cos our garden isn't particularly large, and I feel like the socialisation she gets around the neighbourhood is vital.
I'll try to be more patient and remember that it's going to take time. It's just so hard to get her to understand what I want of her - I'll try the indoors method a bit more, just to try and teach her what 'heel' actually means.


----------

